# Field trips in Costa Rica (Monteverde, Corcovado and Braulio Carilio NP)



## AlanMM (May 4, 2008)

Anyone can ID these spiders and scorpions I found during night walks?



















These 3 true spiders were rather big, at least 10cm legspan.



















It looks like these scorpions are the same species, I found those 3 sepperatly in each of the mentioned parks.


----------



## AlanMM (May 8, 2008)

Also saw some big ones: no need for ID on these ones...






Psalmopoeus reduncus






Megaphobema mesomelas






Sphaerobothria hoffmanni


----------



## nhaverland413 (May 8, 2008)

3rd spider resembles Cupiennius salei. Could be completely wrong though... I'm about as far from expert as they come!:?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (May 9, 2008)

hi,
I´d say those spiders are Ctenidae, last one certainly a Cupiennius.
At least the last 2 Scorps could be Centruroides gracilis.


----------

